# lookin for kid named Cheetah(dog named sasha)



## slimJack (Apr 11, 2014)

I met cheetah and his puppy in NOLA a few weeks ago. He was in NOLA for bout a month before we hopped out together. Last time I saw him was in mobile Alabama where we got split up because he got locked up again by CSX bulls and I got away.. I heard he got out..anybody that's seen em let me know. I'd appreciate the hell outta ya and sidewalk slams on me if we ever meet


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2014)

moved to missed connections.


----------



## autumn (Apr 12, 2014)

Cheetah isn't a good person. You saw that bandana Sasha had? He stole that from me. I know where he is, but you don't want to associate with thieves and liars, do you? Just a heads up, he's only ok with you while you have something he wants; example: he stole my gear. And he beats his dog.

I have a theory, he's a sociopath. When I was with him, he was all about the Dead, peace and love, all that wonderful and silly shit. He'd always talk shit about "traincore" kids, then turned right into one when we met wannabe railroad wizards who do all the standard stupid shit like get smashed then catch out. He has no opinions of his own (that he shares), he'll just tell you what he thinks you want to hear.


----------



## slimJack (Aug 5, 2014)

zim said:


> Cheetah isn't a good person. You saw that bandana Sasha had? He stole that from me. I know where he is, but you don't want to associate with thieves and liars, do you? Just a heads up, he's only ok with you while you have something he wants; example: he stole my gear. And he beats his dog.
> 
> I have a theory, he's a sociopath. When I was with him, he was all about the Dead, peace and love, all that wonderful and silly shit. He'd always talk shit about "traincore" kids, then turned right into one when we met wannabe railroad wizards who do all the standard stupid shit like get smashed then catch out. He has no opinions of his own (that he shares), he'll just tell you what he thinks you want to hear.


Damn dude..I found him. Ran into him in ATL...and let's just say he's lucky he can still run his lying ass mouth...kid is a fucking grade A fraud..lies about everything. Who goes around saying they flew a sign for 60 bucks but really got it from their momma?? Lol what's fuckin loser...I'm putting him under shady people


----------



## autumn (Sep 6, 2014)

slimJack said:


> Damn dude..I found him. Ran into him in ATL...and let's just say he's lucky he can still run his lying ass mouth...kid is a fucking grade A fraud..lies about everything. Who goes around saying they flew a sign for 60 bucks but really got it from their momma?? Lol what's fuckin loser...I'm putting him under shady people


Lol he's from Atlanta and his mother still lives there, no mystery there.


----------

